# become a lineman or not



## delamic (Aug 17, 2011)

I am currently a union steel worker working in the chemical industry. I make $25 hr plus pension benefits and 4% 401k. It's a great job for anyone. Secure solid job. My dream job is to be a lineman. Has been for 10 years. I recently passed the test for the IBEW and have an interview in a week. There rates are $25 to start and after apprenticeship $46. Plus annunity and pension benefits ect. At first this is a no brainer, but now I have 2 kids a house truck payments ect. Anyone know... Is the economy getting better. Is work getting better. If I make journeyman I only need 6 months to cover my pay today. It's a real tough call. Any help info or suggestion would be great


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

delamic said:


> I am currently a union steel worker working in the chemical industry. I make $25 hr plus pension benefits and 4% 401k. It's a great job for anyone. Secure solid job. My dream job is to be a lineman. Has been for 10 years. I recently passed the test for the IBEW and have an interview in a week. There rates are $25 to start and after apprenticeship $46. Plus annunity and pension benefits ect. At first this is a no brainer, but now I have 2 kids a house truck payments ect. Anyone know... Is the economy getting better. Is work getting better. If I make journeyman I only need 6 months to cover my pay today. It's a real tough call. Any help info or suggestion would be great



Jump right in and do it there is nothing wrong with making your self better
And your family will be happy you did.:thumbup:.


----------



## delamic (Aug 17, 2011)

*It's the whole family thing*

I do want to just jump right in. The only thing is the family. I'm not sure how many people are on the bench here. I have money saved but just not sure of the economy. I will more than likely take the position. I just need to feel like I looked at all options


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

delamic said:


> I do want to just jump right in. The only thing is the family. I'm not sure how many people are on the bench here. I have money saved but just not sure of the economy. I will more than likely take the position. I just need to feel like I looked at all options


It looks like a good move to me just work as hard as you can and make them want you around over everyone else.

Remember you are your best salesman..:thumbsup:


----------



## delamic (Aug 17, 2011)

*thanks*



HARRY304E said:


> It looks like a good move to me just work as hard as you can and make them want you around over everyone else.
> 
> Remember you are your best salesman..:thumbsup:


 I do believe I'm my own salesman. Thats why I get so much side work. If you don't mind I will save this post since I don't have your email and let you know my decision next week. thanks


----------

